# need help with fuel injector



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

i bought my s13 a few months ago and it came with a box of parts and what not well i was looking threw it the other day and i found eight fuel injectors four of them are red top they have a46-00 and jecs on them the other set is red top and say python does any one know the flow rate of these injectors


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they're probably stock KA injectors, nothing special.


----------



## Mr. Slydeways (Jun 3, 2008)

I think that the injetors that came stock were made by denso or bosch maybe. Or they could be just stock from nissan. Either way if your not completely sure how many pounds or cc they are dont install them your ecu would problem not take well to them.


----------



## zerepdivad (Jun 15, 2008)

sound like just stock dohc ka injectors..


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

is there a diffrence between the dohc and the single ohc injectors?


----------



## Mr. Slydeways (Jun 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure there is a difference between the 2


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

270cc sidefeed injectors are used for all DOHC KAs, 270cc topfeeds for all SOHC KAs.


----------

